# Centurion Golf Club



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

Today I was very honoured to play with Rick , Bob and Fundy at the Centurion Club 

I had been looking forward to it and was worried that I was getting over excited and would feel disappointed but it was the totally opposite 

From the minute you walk through the gate you know you are at a Golf Club that is for it members - the welcome is perfect , the staff are friendly as our the members - all extremely welcoming and full of those little nice touches that make the place special - they may have a temporary clubhouse but it's a great temporary clubhouse.

The course itself at times left me speechless - wonderful views and the change in contrast from hole to hole was outstanding. The first three holes in the woods are cracking but then the holes just appear before you in amongst lovely mounds. Every hole is different and every hole has it's out individual features that make the course special. When it really matures it is going to be a top team course and a great golf club.

The day was great and was made even better by the great company and the great golf - Bobs birdies on 12 and 13 were a joy to watch 

Cheers for a great day Rick and also the guys at the club - they have got themselves a special members golf club


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2014)

I told you you'd love it, how many went in the water after driving up the fairway to the dogleg where the large pond is then at the bottom with the green immediately behind?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			I told you you'd love it, how many went in the water after driving up the fairway to the dogleg where the large pond is then at the bottom with the green immediately behind?
		
Click to expand...

That's the 12th - me and Rick were short , Fundy was left but Bob got a cracking birdie


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's the 12th - me and Rick were short , Fundy was left but Bob got a cracking birdie
		
Click to expand...

You mean you both laid up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2014)

Fish said:



			You mean you both laid up 

Click to expand...



Poor lay up in the hazard


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 3, 2014)

The pics are really of the course are really good, the mugshots however 

everytime I see pics of the this course it gets better and better. I can see it moving up the top 100 very quickly once it gets the permanent clubhouse in place and the course matures a little bit more.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry, I was still struggling with the "speechless" bit!!


----------



## hovis (Jul 3, 2014)

Good review mate and really looking forward to the pro am now! Those pics have a pga look about them. Home from home!


----------



## rickg (Jul 4, 2014)

Really glad you enjoyed it Phil. I had a superb day with excellent company and banter all round.
Thought we made a great team....

Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2014)

rickg said:



			Really glad you enjoyed it Phil. I had a superb day with excellent company and banter all round.
Thought we made a great team....

Here's a couple of pics. 

View attachment 11350


View attachment 11351

Click to expand...

You really do have to stop messing about with the camera settings


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2014)

rickg said:



			Really glad you enjoyed it Phil. I had a superb day with excellent company and banter all round.
Thought we made a great team....

Here's a couple of pics. 



View attachment 11350

Click to expand...

It can't be much of a club if they let you wear pyjamas on the course


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2014)

Did i miss the bit that said who won??!!!

Pics look cracking, the course looks fantastic! it really was a great day for it yesterday!


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Did i miss the bit that said who won??!!!

Pics look cracking, the course looks fantastic! it really was a great day for it yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

Yes you did  

Cheers Rick for yet another cracking day, can already see the course starting to settle more from last time, such a wonderful place to spend an afternoon, especially as for the 2nd day running Phil ordered the weather. Great company as always and great to meet and play with the legend that is Bobmac, and thanks for the little pointer, sorry I didnt help you out a little more (or a lot lol)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Did i miss the bit that said who won??!!!

Pics look cracking, the course looks fantastic! it really was a great day for it yesterday!
		
Click to expand...


The victors were myself and Rick.

A great front 9 give us a great early lead and despite some cracking back to back birdies from Bob a couple of clutch putts gave us a hard fought win 

We played of the black tees as well which for some reason turned 480 par 5s into 499 par 4's !!! 

It's a fantastic test of golf as well as a pleasure to play

If a golfer doesn't enjoy themselves there then they might as well pack up !


----------



## hovis (Jul 4, 2014)

Does this course expose any particular part of your game?


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2014)

hovis said:



			Does this course expose any particular part of your game?
		
Click to expand...

On yesterdays evidence it exposes every part of your game, or at least it did mine!!! Depending on which tees you play off then it puts a huge premium on driving the ball well (especially if you play off the back tees at over 7100 yards as we did yesterday!) If you drive it in play and a decent length then a scores very possible but miss the greens the wrong side and you'll need to be very tidy with the short game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2014)

hovis said:



			Does this course expose any particular part of your game?
		
Click to expand...


Driving , long irons , short irons , chipping , bunker shots , putting 

It's long and very tight , play it safe and and don't get too brave and you will be rewarded- certainly rewards the straighter driver


----------



## hovis (Jul 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Driving , long irons , short irons , chipping , bunker shots , putting 

It's long and very tight , play it safe and and don't get too brave and you will be rewarded- certainly rewards the straighter driver
		
Click to expand...

Oh crap!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2014)

hovis said:



			Oh crap!
		
Click to expand...

My best advice - just relax and enjoy it - it's a joy to play regardless of what you score


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My best advice - just relax and enjoy it - it's a joy to play regardless of what you score
		
Click to expand...

Surely that depends hugely on the company you play with.

Now, I've never met you, but the others?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Surely that depends hugely on the company you play with.

Now, I've never met you, but the others?
		
Click to expand...


The company yesterday was very enjoyable :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jul 4, 2014)

Fish said:



			You really do have to stop messing about with the camera settings 

Click to expand...

Why do you think he always looks so well tanned when he's in pics? It's not just time on the sunbed?


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Why do you think he always looks so well tanned when he's in pics? It's not just time on the sunbed?
		
Click to expand...

haha, i can confirm having seen him he actually is that well tanned! something to do with playing golf 8 times a week


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 4, 2014)

fundy said:



			haha, i can confirm having seen him he actually is that well tanned! something to do with playing golf 8 times a week 

Click to expand...

Did you happen to notice if it was an all over tan?


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Did you happen to notice if it was an all over tan?
		
Click to expand...

haha no, expect like the rest of us its a v at the neck and half the arms and legs!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Jul 5, 2014)

So which one is the legendary Phil in the pic? I always imagined something like this...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 5, 2014)

Good write up & the course looks awesome.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the game guys.
Sorry I'm late posting but been busy catching up at work and sleeping.
Definitely getting too old to carry my bag in that heat and up and down those hills so thats my excuse for playing rubbish. 

I did have flashes of adequacy on the back 9 wish helped keep the match interesting but Rick and Phil just hit more fairways than me and Fundy and I dont think Ive seen many players hit the driver so well as Rick that day.....awesome.

Thanks must also go to Pigmeister who took me round John O Gaunt again on Wednesday which was a delight.
If anyone is looking for a venue for a forum meet, you won't go wrong with John O Gaunt and it's 2 courses. Super venue, and thanks again Paul.
After a ruby and an overnight stop at RickG's gaff (thanks again Rick), I was off to Brampton Park. A big thank you to Amanda and HID for their company and a new member (Henry) who was filling in a card for his first ever handicap.
Sadly his round didn't go to plan but at least he hits the ball proper forum distances. Ping G2 6iron through the back of the 199yd par 3 

All in all a great mini break, great company, great courses, and fab weather.

Look forward to the next visit


----------



## chrisd (Jul 6, 2014)

fundy said:



			haha no, expect like the rest of us its a v at the neck and half the arms and legs!
		
Click to expand...

And the back of only one hand?


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2014)

chrisd said:



			And the back of only one hand?
		
Click to expand...

come on Chris, surely you can take your glove off after each shot


----------

